# Sig P250 - I love it !!!!!!



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just bought this new P250 about 2 months ago and love it!! Have fired about 400 rounds through it with only 1 FTF, and I think that was due to the lousy WWB ammo I was using. Anybody else with any input on this new Sig ?


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad you like it. The DAO isnt for me.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The P250 is the best SIG I've ever handled.


----------



## Countryfunk (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got over 1200 rounds through mine; zero FTF or FTE. It's been a pleasure to shoot, the trigger is smooth and is very accurate. Maintenance is a breeze. Love the gun.


----------

